# Fattie Throwdown 7-18 Thru 7-20



## bbqgoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

FATTIE THROWDOWN ~

DEADLINE:
Must have final fattie pix plated and sliced by Sunday 5 p.m.est/2 p.m. pst

RULES:
HAS TO BE A FATTIE - Rolled/Twisted like a fattie - no meatloafs!
MInor blowouts allowed, no major blowups - if ya have to toss it into a tin pan to finsih it is a major blowup! its a "dnf"

Must list all ingredients - (if ya can't share don't come out to play!)
Must have at least one final plated/sliced photo to qualify as entered before deadline cutoff.

YOU CAN NOT VOTE FOR YOUR OWN FATTIE!

CATEGORIES:

MOST STUFF STUFFED INTO A FATTIE (THE FATTEST FAT, FATTIE)

MOST CREATIVE - 

THE FATTIE YOU WOULD MOST LIKELY MAKE AT HOME -

BEST LOOKING PLATED - 

WE WILL HAVE THE INTIAL THREAD FOR ALL PARTICIPANTS UP STARTING FRIDAY A.M. THIS THREAD WILL BE "ENTER FATTY THROWDOWN"

THIS WILL BE FOR EVERYONE TO POST THERE INTIAL FATTIES AND THE SUBSEQUENT PROGRESS OF THEIR FATTIES. WE CAN ALL COMMENT AND GIVE SUPPORT TO EACH OTHER ON THIS THREAD.

SUNDAY NIGHT AT THE CUT OFF TIME, THERE WILL BE A NEW THREAD "FINALE THROWDOWN PICTURES" THIS WILL BE FOR YOUR FINAL PIX, HERE POST ONE FINISHED, THEN SLICED AND PLATED. JUST THE NAME OF THE FATTIE AND THE THREAD FOR ALL THE OTHER INFORMATION ONLY. HERE WILL BE WHERE WE ALL VIEW BEFORE WE VOTE.

THEN GO TO THE CATEGORY THREADS THERE WILL BE FOUR OF THEM AND VOTE.

FINALLY - 
PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS FOR FUN! AND BRAGGIN' RIGHTS....
NO ROOM FOR BEING MEAN SPIRITED!
MY GAME MY RULES! 

Please let me know if I may have left something obvious out of this post...

LETS RUMBLE!!

BBQG


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 14, 2008)

hey there goddess, don't you mean 7-19???


----------



## daboys (Jul 14, 2008)

Did I miss the throwdown?


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck to all participating in the big smoke.  Some of us will be working.  Damn.


----------



## erain (Jul 15, 2008)

good job bbqg for laying out the playing field and rules. it was a little ragged around the edges before. i have always enjoyed the pics of the fatty with ingred's laid out also, but your game your rules!!!! everybody have great fun with this, involve your families, and best of luck in building some far out fatties.good luck to all-remember there is not going to be a looser here!!!!!


----------



## camocook (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the idea. This will be my first fatty,after a practice run.They all look so good but I just never got around to it .Off to BJ's.


----------



## richtee (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice BBQG!  I doubt I'll be able to compete, I am supposedly entered in a rib-off this Sat. Last year was a case of slabs per contestant. Gonna have the WSM a LEETLE busy.. The organization of the event here sux tho.

Anyway, looking forward to some phat fatties!


----------



## lownslow (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for laying down the guidelines.  Can we have more than one entry?


----------



## teeotee (Jul 15, 2008)

Not sure i can take part ...... have our smalltown summerfest this weekend. If i get the time tho i may well try and roll one out.

Have maybe one suggestion/question ...... will there be a cut off date for voting ?


----------



## camocook (Jul 15, 2008)

I was wondering also,there are four categories.But I read "post one finished,then sliced and plated"


----------



## chitownbbq (Jul 15, 2008)

For this fatty entry thread, are progress pics required? Reason I ask is that I won't have anything ready Friday morning...gotta work and all. I planned to cook Saturday to get it in by the deadline. I'm also curious about more than one entry as well...I know I'll certainly be making more than one, haha.

And I was actually planning to take a break from smoking this weekend. Right when I think I'm out, they suck me back in again. haha


----------



## sbv32 (Jul 15, 2008)

I assume that this is limited to a 1lb roll?


----------



## seboke (Jul 15, 2008)

I think she meant by this is for a single entry, have one each pic per entry of the finished whole fatty, one of it sliced, then a final pic with plated up slices. 

Have not seen anything barring more than one entry, but I'd suggest only one entry per person per category.

Kelly, I'd also suggest when posting the thread for contestants to dump the entries into, you ask that folks NOT post comments in there till after the entry deadline, just to keep the clutter from mixing in with the entries.


----------



## erain (Jul 15, 2008)

also what is going to be the time line for posting entries-start to finish, would imagine voting cannot start till after the entries are finished being posted.


----------



## seboke (Jul 15, 2008)

Reading the rules again, so the "enter fatty throwdown" thread will be put up on Friday.  This is where we post all the prep work, comment on entries, etc?  Then on Sunday at 5:00 EST the finale thread will come up and that is where we dump our three pictures (whole smoked / sliced / plated) along with ingredients list for the throwdown for voting?  If that's the case, what time does the Sunday thread close?  What day / time does voting start?  How long does voting last?  Who may vote?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

*THE REASON FOR THE VOTING CATEGORIES IS I WANTED EVERYONE WHO IS VOTING TO HAVE SOME GUIDELINES AND NOT JUST RANDOMLY PICK THIS ONE FOR THAT AND ETC...*

*WHO CAN VOTE?? *
*ANYONE AS LONG AS THE ARE PART OF SMF...*

*I HOPE THIS HELPS - P.M. ME  IF I STILL HAVE YOU ALL CONFUSED!!*
*BBQG*


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

SORRY SEBOKE!
I missed this this, the voting starts Sunday at the cutoff time.
BBQG


----------



## rattler_mt (Jul 16, 2008)

new to the site and have a question....i see lots of recipes on here that dont adhere to the breakfast sausage listed at the top of the forum....was planning on giving one of these a go this weekend but for some odd reason breakfast sausage plays hell with my guts so i was going to mix up some hamburger and Italian sausage to use instead......is this admissible into the contest?


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 16, 2008)

If in the form of a Fatty I don't see why it wouldn't.  I would be listed in the ingredient section as well.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 16, 2008)

good luck all-I not The Fatty kind-Make mine a little more body friendly-which Isn't allowed in this comp.Glad sumo and I had FUN with ours hope this will be fun also!looking fowared to all the pics.


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jul 16, 2008)

sounds like a way for this newbie to compete with yall & keep my pride intact. lol


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

nope! no limit, Im thinking if you went to big you it break apart...No limit this time around!!
BBQG


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok I think we all agree that what makes a fattie is the way it is rolled and twisted...with that said, if you can grind it, stuff it, roll it like a fattie and it stays together anything is game. You want to grind up some tofu and stuff, roll, twist and smoke it, do it! 
Everyone out there has a great creative cooking genius in them, lets think outside of the box and have some fun. If you grind up the tofu and it falls apart in the middle of your smoke and you have to toss it into tin foil and continue, let us all know...we want to know!
I know lots of you make your own sauage, fair game for sure, just list in the ingredients that it is "homemade Italian sausage" or "chicken apple sauage" I personally feel you should get extra props for making your own sausage...that rocks...
remember we are in this to have fun, be creative and learn from each other...it really is a win win situation.

Thank you all for the great response, let have some fun..
See you all Friday night!
BTW you can start posting on the entry thread as early as you want...

thx again,
xoxo
BBQG


----------



## rattler_mt (Jul 16, 2008)

and just to clarify, you just need a list of ingredients and not a recipe?  cause ummmmm.....i rarely use recipes....i just add stuff till it looks and smells like i want it....just the way i was taught to cook things like this by my mom and grandmother.....i can give yah a list of what i use and maybe rough amounts but if whats wanted is 1.3 pounds of this 1/4 teaspoon of that....well other than for a few baked goods i dont keep track of that....drives my wife nuts that i can do this as she needs an exact recipe and step by step instructions to come up with something edible and i can make something from scratch from an idea and have it taste wonderful.....torques off my mother in law to no end that even after watching me make my chicken and wild rice casserole twice and asking questions and taking notes she cant duplicate it.....not sure why? maybe because she treats her notes as a recipe and isnt paying attention to how it looks and smells when mixing it up?


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I hear ya rattler, my wife and I both have that talent...  if you want to call it that


----------



## 1894 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just a SWAG rattler , but it sounds to me that " homemade sausage " should be called that and mayby the critter it was made from. Just the basics , nobodys looking for an exact "recipie" like for baking and such , this ain't no Betty Crocker website


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 17, 2008)

this also ain't no sippin' tea...


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 18, 2008)

Let's not get too wrapped up in the "rules."  

List it.
Roll it.
Smoke it.
Shoot it.
Post it.
Eat it.
Repeat.

(My wife and three kids have been brainstorming and shopping all week while I'm at work. They have props ready for the final shots! This is going to be a blast!)


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 18, 2008)

AMEN!!!
THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!


----------



## vince (Jul 18, 2008)

I will be doing one, I won't list my fattie or have pictures until tomorrow or Sunday morning, depending on when I smoke it,


----------



## mr porky (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm soooooooo in on this.


----------

